# Affine Transformation, Rotieren eines Objekts



## winterwanderer (23. Jan 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe eine kleine Frage. Ich möchte ein 2D-Objekt drehen und würde dies gerne mitels der vordefinierten affinen Transformation machen.
Soweit ich das sehe, kann ich damit aber nur Graphics-Objekte drehen. Mein Objekt soll aber auch im Modell gedreht werden. Kann ich dazu auch die vordefinierten Affine Transformations-Methoden nutzen oder muss ich mir selbst eine Rotationsmethode zusammenbasteln (was aber auch kein großes Problem darstellen sollte).


----------



## Marco13 (23. Jan 2009)

Kommt drauf an, wie dein "Modell" gespeichert ist. Wenn es z.B. eine Menge von Point2D.Double-Objekten (oder so) ist, kannst du die alle durch die AffineTransform jagen....


----------



## winterwanderer (23. Jan 2009)

Jo, das sollte eigentlich gehen. Hab's mir nicht richtig angeschaut.   
Danke


----------

